# Fernie Drywall



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Came across this YouTube video and thought it was worth a look just to see someone using a flat applicator wiith a tube.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Amateurs:whistling2:

Why pre-fill the butts if your going to use a flat applicator, there's no need to? The flat applicator will fill any gap:yes:

Plus talk about loading on a ton of mud with the 12" box:blink:. He should be skimming his flats at that point, not loading them:blink:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

One time i had a guy beat the mud off the wand while still attached to the drill. Broke the spindle on the drill. Since then I have fired 1 and warned 2 others for doing the same. And it would have been a lot cooler if they had actual light sabers instead of skimmer poles and corner roller. Atleast if the poles were on fire I could have got into it. and with all the overhead work stilts would be much quicker and easier.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah I thought this video would get some critique. Looks like they were fire taping first judging by the amount of mud on their clothes.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> One time i had a guy beat the mud off the wand while still attached to the drill. Broke the spindle on the drill. Since then I have fired 1 and warned 2 others for doing the same.


Oh Oh - I am guilty at times myself... Sometimes, not all the time though. :blink:


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Look fun to work with hah. Also, interesting that they have their top angles flushed before they even have tape on the vertical ones. Is that common?

Good video.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Not exactly my style, I'm gonna keep listening to metal and pushing the good ol Columbia taper. That's the thing, there's more than one way skin a cat!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

harvv said:


> Look fun to work with hah. Also, interesting that they have their top angles flushed before they even have tape on the vertical ones. Is that common?
> 
> Good video.


I run all my angles first. I just like it better that way.
It doesn't matter which is done first as long as your tapes over lap.
Either you do your flats first and your corners over lap them or do your corners first and your flats over lap them.
It's all the same. Tape on Tape.
Everything else is preference.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

harvv said:


> Look fun to work with hah. Also, interesting that they have their top angles flushed before they even have tape on the vertical ones. Is that common?
> 
> Good video.


I like to have my top 2 angle tapes on 1st, and rolled out. Then I install the up-right tape. When training guys, I call the upright angle tape the BUDDY tape. If that buddy tape touches the ceiling, then it leads to easy 3 ways.:thumbsup:. If that buddy tape is even one eight of a inch from the ceiling,,,, their fired:furious:

Every last step you do in taping, affects your next step you do:yes:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I like to have my top 2 angle tapes on 1st, and rolled out. Then I install the up-right tape. When training guys, I call the upright angle tape the BUDDY tape. If that buddy tape touches the ceiling, then it leads to easy 3 ways.:thumbsup:. If that buddy tape is even one eight of a inch from the ceiling,,,, their fired:furious:
> 
> Every last step you do in taping, affects your next step you do:yes:


I wouldn't last long with u ..... I'm usually 2" long on the uprights and 4-6" short on top angles once it stops dragging?


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Fernie Quaity Drywall in action. - YouTube
> 
> Came across this YouTube video and thought it was worth a look just to see someone using a flat applicator wiith a tube.


Do you ever use the flat applicator mudshark?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

harvv said:


> Do you ever use the flat applicator mudshark?


I have briefly used other peoples flat applicators but not that much. 

I recently thought of adding one to my tool collection but I am now having second thoughts.  On the positive side they are not that much money and take up little room even if they dont get used that often.


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> On the positive side they are not that much money and take up little room even if they dont get used that often.


My thoughts as well. Am thinking about getting one to try and convince my buddy to upgrade from taping with his pan and 5.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Cool vid. But how does a finisher get that much mud on his back?
:blink::whistling2:????


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> Cool vid. But how does a finisher get that much mud on his back?
> :blink::whistling2:????


Maybe they like to touch each other.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Nothing about that video impressed me. NOOOOOTHINNNGGG!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I would say that was shocking stuff!!!
I would fire both of them for getting in a mess like that and for doing that mess!!!Oh and being slow!!!! Why would u use that applicator thing if u can use a gun? Not sure what they were trying 2 acheave in the wardrobe!!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Maybe they like to touch each other.


They're using hawk and trowles but there far from being plasters. Is this a joke?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> They're using hawk and trowles but there far from being plasters. Is this a joke?


No joke Mr. Brightstar. In British Columbia many drywallers learn to use the hawk and trowel and it becomes the preferred way to load bead etc. You dont have to be an old school plasterer to learn the hawk and trowel. :yes:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> No joke Mr. Brightstar. In British Columbia many drywallers learn to use the hawk and trowel and it becomes the preferred way to load bead etc. You dont have to be an old school plasterer to learn the hawk and trowel. :yes:


Yes sir, Modern materials and old-fashioned skills. If they were plasterers they would have white pants.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, Slow, messy, to much mud and i would guess those seams are hugely crowned and look awful, They need a machine sander to tear em down.

Wonder if they have read this thread???


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Amateurs:whistling2:
> 
> Why pre-fill the butts if your going to use a flat applicator, there's no need to? The flat applicator will fill any gap:yes:


It looked like it was dry by the time they taped those butts, even in the gaps but it was hard to tell.. maybe they were prefilling with hot mud?



Mr.Brightstar said:


> Yes sir, Modern materials and old-fashioned skills. If they were plasterers they would have white pants.


They _did_ have white pants. And shirts. And hats. And arms...


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

i know two tapers that do it this way... and they fill their tube with the pump. i get angry just watching.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

cazna said:


> Yeah, Slow, messy, to much mud and i would guess those seams are hugely crowned and look awful, They need a machine sander to tear em down.
> 
> Wonder if they have read this thread???


No mud control, No head to toe wingspan, But kudos for buying two new hawks.


----------

